# How to fade a sunburn, quick!



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Ack! I did a ridiculous thing in the guise of trying to "take care of me"!

With all the work us farm girls do, it's easy to "forget" to do the little girly things that make us feel, well, girly! So I set aside a few hours to clean up, dig out the bottle of skin cream (that took awhile!), trim my ragged fingernails, and go to the tanning salon.

The girl must've thought my "farmer's tan" was all-over, or my natural color, because she said "you'll be fine in our Level II bed for 20 minutes".

NOT!!!!!

People, my rear is burned! Other sensitive parts are burned! Not blistery, emergency burns, but red, tingly, hot sun-burn burn! I have been slathering on the Aloe & E gel, and the pain is almost gone.....but that color! :grit: <------- that's the color!

My husband will be home in 2 days ( has been gone for 4 weeks), and I wanted to look, well, good! Now I look like a candy cane gone horribly wrong....

How do I fade this burn QUICK????

:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

best thing I have found to relieve a sunburn is to soak in a warm bath that has a few tea bags thrown in it. For me it helps the red turn tan faster and relieves the pain.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Jill, 

You have goats, right? Best thing for a sunburn EVER is goats milk brushed on the burned area. And if you make it a goats' milk bath, well, that is plenty girlie.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh, OUCH!

If the burn is still recent - take aspirin pronto! Not Tylenol or ibuprofen, ASPIRIN. The acetyl salicylic acid in aspirin helps prevent cell damage if taken within 24 hours of getting the burn, which will help you heal faster because they'll be less cell damage to repair.

Aloe gel with lidocaine is great stuff. Stay hydrated, too!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Unfortunately, I dried off my doe, but will store-bought goat milk work? A tea-bath sounds interesting, and I will grab some aspirin asap.

<sigh> so much for trying to be ever-so-slightly sophisticated........DH will come home to a bathroom of milk jugs and used tea bags and a candy-cane wife who's sore to the touch......how romantic.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I can't give any advice... I'm STILL laughing...

(sorry)


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

white vinegar. It will help the burn turn to tan quicker. Take a bath in it before dh gets home though or he might not want to get too close!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

For the burn, use aloe vera.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I don't have any advice as I avoid the sun at all costs, but, if one of these tips works, please let the rest of us know.

 RedTartan


P.S. Really sorry this is messing up your husband's homecoming. That stinks.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I second the vinegar bath. Not straight vinegar though! Dilute about 3 to 4 cups of vinegar in a lukewarm bath. Soak for at least 15 minutes or so. It takes the sting right out of the sunburn.

You could also use cider vinegar.

HTH!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Do any of the above and it will be gone by the time hubby gets back. If not...maybe he can help you out with applying some of that aloe vera gel


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Quick, get a vampire to bite you. That should make you more pale.


Sorry, I don't know. But good luck.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

RT, the tips I offered are tried and true - by me - a fair-skinned Minnesotan of Swedish and German descent who gets sun *poisoning* at the drop of a hat. :grit:
I wish I didn't know how to deal with sunburn, but it's a fact of life for me. I go through SPF 50 (not a typo) sunscreen like water...


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Yogurt! I was skeptical, but once when we were with dh's family on the southern (Mediterranean) coast of Turkey at a resort, I got really badly burned. All the Turks told me to put yogurt on the burn. I finally did and it was a miracle cure!!


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

Apple cider vinegar works even better. I just cover myself in it. I sunburned my arms, chest, and face this summer while fishing. I didn't peel at all. I went from stinging, don't touch me, red to a wonderful tan. I am very fair and using apple cider vinegar on burns is the ONLY way I can tan.

I use it full strength and apply with cotton balls.


----------

